# NRA "My Disaster Gun"



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

An interesting article with _some_ good points. I just find it interesting how prepping and SHTF topics are going mainstream.

http://www.americanrifleman.org/GalleryItem.aspx?cid=22&gid=198&id=1770


----------



## ntvtxn (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a friend who is going for the ruger mini 14 for his gun like this. It'll be his first.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not "into" modern guns. But I am not totally stupid about it either. I couldn't make myself buy a SKS, AR, or AK. I went with a wood stocked Mini-14 Ranch rifle. At least it looks more like a regular rifle.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hope you got a new model, the old ones pattern like a shotgun after 20 rounds.

I'd guess my ULTIMATE SHTF rifle would STILL be my FAL with a nice dot sight if I could carry it.guess I'll stick with that AR I built.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hope you got a new model [Mini-14], the old ones pattern like a shotgun after 20 rounds.


Unless you add a stabilizer rod to them. The issue with the older Mini-14 is the thin profile of the barrel and it flexing heavily when it's hot. Barrel stabilizers like the Mo-Rod and the True Shot help resolve that issue and greatly enhance accuracy. I had an older Mini-14 some year back that would shoot 4-5 MOA all day long (which is better than most people claim). Added a strut to it and it cut my group size down to 1-2 MOA. They even make them for the new model Mini-14's.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

I gotta be totally honest-if I could only have ONE firearm, I would pick something that's universal to pretty much every locality-the venerable AK-47.

Not the most accurate, nor the prettiest-but be dammed if ya can't find parts laying around for it.

Either that, or the one rifle that cannot be stopped no matter WHAT-91/30. Ammo is harder to come by, aye, but you pretty much can do anything you want to that gun, and it's like the Ever-Freakin'-Ready Bunny Rabbit-just keeps GOING AND GOING AND GOING (and the rifle don't quit either)!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I just find it interesting how prepping and SHTF topics are going mainstream.


Very interesting - noted the use of the phrase: "be it traditional or zombie-related"

Oh, and regarding the numbers of those "awakening" - - we can't *ALL* be wrong, can we???

Surely, if enough people have "lost their minds" as to become preppers, obviously there is some merit to prepping? The"mainstream" is taking a note of a lot of things!


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Very interesting - noted the use of the phrase: "be it traditional or zombie-related"
> 
> Oh, and regarding the numbers of those "awakening" - - we can't *ALL* be wrong, can we???
> 
> Surely, if enough people have "lost their minds" as to become preppers, obviously there is some merit to prepping? The"mainstream" is taking a note of a lot of things!


If enough people have "lost their minds" then are they no longer "crazy?"

I mean, when the minority becomes the majority...

Don't mind me, I'm :nuts:!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Diego2112 said:


> If enough people have "lost their minds" then are they no longer "crazy?" (when the minority becomes the majority)


Yes, that is what i was thinking!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope that's not the case. Demand for preps will drive prices up. We all need to do out part to make people believe the preppers are all crazy and irrational.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I hope that's not the case. Demand for preps will drive prices up. We all need to do out part to make people believe the preppers are all crazy and irrational.


Too late ..... I casually listened to a conversation two cubes down today - a guy who is openly liberal was having a discussion with another "cuber" about various prep-related topics of discussion. It really amazed me... I guess others are really catching on


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Too late ..... I casually listened to a conversation two cubes down today - a guy who is openly liberal was having a discussion with another "cuber" about various prep-related topics of discussion. It really amazed me... I guess others are really catching on


Is it really any wonder? I mean, look at the world around you-you'd have to be blind to not see it's going to hell in that proverbial hand basket.

And really, I don't get the whole "Openly liberal" bit. What's his political affiliation got to do with it? One of my best mates, he's as lib as they come, agnostic too-yet he preps. This is one of those things that I think kinda crosses all bounds, colour, creed, politics... People see the need.

PLUS, you can't turn on the radio/TV without hearing/seeing ads for it-in particular if you listen to Talk Radio (Sean Hannity comes to mind most on that one).

Add that to the whole "Doomsday Preppers" and "The Colony" type-TV shows... Makes you wonder if it wasn't a calculated strike to BRING it to the mainstream. I mean, after all, the CDC has a "Zombie Prepping Plan," so, yeah, it may be a *BIT* tin-foil-hat to say, but who's to say it's NOT calculated?

As I said in my last post on this thread, don't mind me, I'm :nuts:!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Agree with talk radio... bortz was giving advice on prepping yesterday...


----------



## LargoMike (Apr 27, 2012)

Long gun with semi-auto capabilities with 9mm ammo. Any recomendations?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I hope that's not the case. Demand for preps will drive prices up. We all need to do out part to make people believe the preppers are all crazy and irrational.


I respectfully disagree.
The more people prep the more resources there will be for a greater number of people after SHTF and the less bad it will be all around.

Anything that increases resiliency in the population is agood thing.

Do you want to be the one guy out of 100 who has 8 months of food stored in a crises?

Or do you want to be one of 20 guys who has 8 months food stored out of 100 PPL?

It will even increase security as low lifes will ahve to fight their way thru many by the time thy meet you.

Kinda the concept of the buffer state from geopolitics or the concept of herd immunity from epidimiology.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

LargoMike said:


> Long gun with semi-auto capabilities with 9mm ammo. Any recomendations?


http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/ 
is one right off the top of my head


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> I gotta be totally honest-if I could only have ONE firearm, I would pick something that's universal to pretty much every locality-the venerable AK-47.
> 
> Not the most accurate, nor the prettiest-but be dammed if ya can't find parts laying around for it.
> 
> Either that, or the one rifle that cannot be stopped no matter WHAT-91/30. Ammo is harder to come by, aye, but you pretty much can do anything you want to that gun, and it's like the Ever-Freakin'-Ready Bunny Rabbit-just keeps GOING AND GOING AND GOING (and the rifle don't quit either)!


Unfortunately, some repairs/parts replacement on the AK are not really feasible by the user. It's highly unlikely that anything that isn't user serviceable will break, but it is possible.

My "perfect" rifle would have the ergonomics, modularity, and accuracy of the AR, the adjustable gas and headspace systems of the FAL, the reliability of the AK, and M14 type sights. Better still, it would be adopted by numerous militaries worldwide. Chambering would have to be something in 6mm or 6.5mm, on a common case head size. Ballistics equivalent or superior to the 260 rem. Unfortunately, nothing but a pipe dream unless I design and machine it myself.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

LargoMike said:


> Long gun with semi-auto capabilities with 9mm ammo. Any recomendations?


AR is a possiblity. Keltec SUB2000, several versions available using common pistol mags. MechTech Systems carbine conversion(uses an existing pistol frame, 1911 for example), Beretta Storm, Ruger camp carbines and PC carbines, Feather Industries. There are a few I left out purposely and probably a few more I've forgotten about.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> Unfortunately, some repairs/parts replacement on the AK are not really feasible by the user. It's highly unlikely that anything that isn't user serviceable will break, but it is possible.
> 
> My "perfect" rifle would have the ergonomics, modularity, and accuracy of the AR, the adjustable gas and headspace systems of the FAL, the reliability of the AK, and M14 type sights. Better still, it would be adopted by numerous militaries worldwide. Chambering would have to be something in 6mm or 6.5mm, on a common case head size. Ballistics equivalent or superior to the 260 rem. Unfortunately, nothing but a pipe dream unless I design and machine it myself.


Actually a SIG 556 Classic comes _close_ to your description.

piston gas system
adjustable gas system for extremem dirtyness or differentr ammo
high relibaility
can fire steel case ammo w/o any problems
great Diaopter sights a la HK.
Take most any AR15 magazine including USGI, TAPCO, PMags tec

Available in 5.56x45 NATO and 7.62x39 ComBloc

just dont get the standard one with crappy handguarsd get a "SWAT Classic"

I know its asilly name but it includes a nice picatinny quadrail and will save u a lot of frustration


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Long gun with semi-auto capabilities with 9mm ammo. Any recomendations?


I have a 16" 9mm AR-15 that is pure awesomeness. It has a modified RRA 9mm upper, LMT lower, Hahn magazine block and multiple 32 round magazines. Very low recoil, almost no muzzle flip and I can shoot it all day long without a single malfunction. I originally bought it to practice with before I built my .22LR AR-15, now I consider it my go to "carbine". I would also recomment the Beretta CX4 Storm 9mm carbine. Well built and highly accurate/reliable. Plus Beretta and MecGar are now making 20-30 round mags for them.

I own or have owned a Kel-Tec Sub2000 (Glock magazine model & Smith & Wesson mag model), a Feather AT-9, a Wilkinson Linda 9mm carbine, a Lusa 9mm carbine (Psuedo-MP5K Copy), a Marlin Camp 9, a Hi-Tech Claridge 9mm carbine and a Mech-Tech CCU with a Glock 19 lower. All of them were varying degrees of "fun" but IMO very few of them would fit the bill for serious work. Maybe the Sub2000 with a few upgrades or the Lusa after a serious break in period (and maybe a few H&K internal parts). Of course we all have different expectations for durability and functionality and those expectations can raise or lower the bar accordingly. My bar is pretty high so keep that in mind as you read this post.

There are also a couple new 9mm carbines on the market that I have no experience with. One is called the ATI JR Carbine aka Just Right Carbine, LoneWolf distributing is making a Glock mag AR-15 style carbine and the last one (I know of) is made by Thureon Defense. The last one looks kind of interesting to me and may be my next purchase.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

LargoMike said:


> Long gun with semi-auto capabilities with 9mm ammo. Any recomendations?


This is inexpensive, but has had alot of good reviews, how about the Hot? or High?:scratch Point semiautomatic carbine. They are mfg. in Mansfield, Oh and have turned up as qualifyers at Apple Seed shoots.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> Is it really any wonder? I mean, look at the world around you-you'd have to be blind to not see it's going to hell in that proverbial hand basket.
> 
> And really, I don't get the whole "Openly liberal" bit. What's his political affiliation got to do with it? One of my best mates, he's as lib as they come, agnostic too-yet he preps. This is one of those things that I think kinda crosses all bounds, colour, creed, politics... People see the need.
> 
> ...


From my experiences, the reason why people tend to blame liberals more than indy's/Rep/Conservatives is that liberal programs and legislation are what have pushed our country into what is coming closer and closer to an unrecoverable collapse.

yes, the bankers do want to steal everything they can and gobble up all the money, in as much as that point alone, I do agree with the occupy freaks. On the other hand, the degenerates that flock to those kind of "movements" also produced record crimewaves, rapes, shut down small businesses (in the name of the greater good!) and generally made use of whatever suited their needs without ever thinking of what it cost someone else to provide it (go figure!). You dont see that from a Tea Party rally. Show me a single example, and if you can find one, show me that person wasn't a liberal agitator who went there with the express purpose of starting trouble... because they openly incite it on liberal forums. THAT's WHAT THEY DO.

And lets not forget that the legislation that allowed the banks to start marketing derivatives and deregulated banks that had worked since the great depression of the 30's was all done by the wonderful liberals and RINO's of congress and signed into legislation by none other than the "Economist" Bill Clinton who later publicly renounced his decision!!! "OOPS! Sorry George, I sort of screwed the economy, good luck with that!" And all you hear from the Obama administration is "blame George!!!" Grahm-Leach-Bliley dismantled Glass-Steagll. And who comes running to say it has to be done? Meeks, Waters, Schumer, Pelosi... are these conservative names? No....

The looney left hijacked the democratic party decades ago, thats how freaks like Barney Frank kept getting re-elected, look at Harry Reid, even his own son wouldn't use the family name in his first advertisements, when dad was running against Sharon Angle. Sharon wanted to do the right thing but honestly if the Tea Party had found a better candidate they'd have won. She was not ready for it, and even with that it took massive union actions to keep Harry's job for him.

The list could go on for pages and pages. That's why the liberal stench has tainted the Democratic brand, and it's why the conservatives have decided it's time to take over the RNC and boot out the RINO's. See what I'm getting at? The democratic party laid down with dogs and woke up with fleas. That's their own fault. Everyone is paying the price now though.

Until EVERYONE is ready to accept that many things have no business being solved at a national level and need to be handled on a state basis, we're never going to rescue our economy from the abyss. massively polarizing issues like abortion, drugs, the death penalty... these are STATES RIGHTS, not federal. the further we've slid down the slope of the nanny state, the deeper into trouble we've gotten. Entitlements will drown us, it's unavoidable without massive change.

Get it yet? The only difference between a lib who preps and one who does not prep, is that one sees the writing on the wall and the other doesn't. This is just math. It's not sustainable and it will end, one way or another. That is guaranteed.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry about the political :soapboxrant: above. This is why I stay out of the political forum LOL!!!

To get back on track with the OP:

I really dont like the "one gun" posit in the first place. A gun is a tool in a tool box, I use the right tool for the job. If I'm shooting at 1600m it's a .338 LM AR-30 and if I'm at 10 feet it's a 1911, and I've got a couple dozen solutions in-between the two.

I guess if I absolutely had to pick one firearm for hunting and defense, it would be the 12g shotgun, but I would stipulate that I get to have my choice on ammo for slugs, buckshot and birdshot and barrels as well. 

I know guys take long range shots on deer and stuff, personally I've never had to. The longest shot I had to take was about 65 yards and iron sights, it was my first buck, I did it with a 7x57 Spanish mauser made in 1898. Dropped him like a rock. Every other buck and Elk I've taken since I could have done with a bow. Ironically the only deer I ever came across when I had a bow was a beautiful 4x4 buck and I only had pig tags for that area


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Shotgun*



Dakine said:


> Sorry about the political :soapboxrant: above. This is why I stay out of the political forum LOL!!!
> 
> To get back on track with the OP:
> 
> ...


You'll never go hungery with a 12 gage.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> We all need to do out part to make people believe the preppers are all crazy and irrational.


You mean we really arn't?

Damn it!


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

LargoMike said:


> Long gun with semi-auto capabilities with 9mm ammo. Any recomendations?


Marlin Camp Carbine in 9x19. Not really rifle-range, but a lot more controllable and dangerous to your target than any 9mm pistol. Takes S&W M5906 magazines that can be had in capacities up above 30 rounds, and I've seen people convert Soumi K31 drum magazines to feed the little hellion. Unlocked blowback action means SIMPLE cleaning and maintenance.

I like the idea of the Hi-Point carbines but their triggers are horrible.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I like reading about ideas on the proper firearms. I won't comment on what maybe the best to have for SHTF because I'm not near the expert as others on this forum about all the finer points of any particular weapons.

All I will say is that, IMO is that it's time to buy that perfect weapon *NOW*! We may not have much time left. SHTF could be next month or 2 years from now.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

It's ridiclous the level of quality you can now get in AR's for the money.
Even entry level manufacturers are now having near mil spec quality control and milspec type barrels.

With AR's it used to be, you had to buy a big name brand and if you bcought an entry level there was no telling what quality you might get.

Now there are fantastic rifles available at great prices.

For example this rifle has ALL the key quality control proccces that used to be done only by the likes of 1000+ dollar guns AND it has 4150 barrell steel AND comes with nice upgraded furniture.

AND the street price from some dealers will be even less than the listed MSRP.
5 years ago a gun with these kind of specs and upgraded furniture would have been only availanble from a big names and for 1200 dollars but now....:

http://www.del-ton.com/DTI_16_Carbine_MOE_Rifle_p/rfth16-moe.htm

Just one example...

There simply isnt any more excuse not to own a fast firing military style rifle anymore.
A military style rifle is the perfect all around gun.
Robust, easy to maintain , has enough range for hunting and is great for self defense


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dakine, no doubt that liberal legislation is responsible for the direction the country is headed-but my original question was simply to point out that prepping is universal-if someone is prepping, don't bring their politics into it, because it doesn't matter-make sure they've got your back in a :shtf: scenario, and you make sure you've got theirs.

Because really, when TEOTWAWKI happens, politics goes out the window, and those that prep understand that.

Sorry if I hit a nerve with it-I just think that if some liberal is prepping, more power to them, yes?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

GUYS!!!

All these posst about politics in the "Disaster Gun Thread".

The proper contributions to this thread are getting buried in political arguements and the thread has become almost unreadable for those trying to reserach the OP's topic.

This is not how internet forums are supposed to work.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

My apologies, I've made all of two posts in this thread. Quite sorry.

I wasn't trying to be political, I just thought it was a bit of an off colour, slightly irritating way to put things.

To prevent any future such, I'm withdrawing from the topic.

Sorry if I caused any issues or offence.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Diego:
my post was not specifically towards you. 
Just a humble members to member request to allow threads ot trhive w/o policitcal posts.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

As the OP declare this thread officially on track. Guns are great. You can't have enough guns. Yaaaaa guns! That is all.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Actually a SIG 556 Classic comes _close_ to your description.
> 
> piston gas system
> adjustable gas system for extremem dirtyness or differentr ammo
> ...


The piston is good, but two positions on the gas system doesn't really allow for much adjustment. Not a fan of HK type sights. Stoner originally intended the AR/M16 magazines to be disposable. The magazine has been improved somewhat...or rather some companies have made more durable magazines, but it's still nothing compared to ak mags.

I think the XRC and SCAR rifles are probably a lot closer to my "ideal" rifle, but the owner of Robinson Armament is a douchebag with regard to the Second Amendment, and the SCAR is overpriced(IMO).


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

ZR:

I dunno those MagPuls and TAPCO intrafuse are some pretty solid mags.....
The FN SCAR and similair aer ein my mind "Boutique Guns" in that they are so unaffordable for most americans that they might as well not exist.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> ZR:
> 
> I dunno those MagPuls and TAPCO intrafuse are some pretty solid mags.....
> The FN SCAR and similair aer ein my mind "Boutique Guns" in that they are so unaffordable for most americans that they might as well not exist.


I agree completely!! With the money a SCAR costs, you could have one heck of a well equipped AR-10 with a scope, and a thousand rounds to go practice with.

I dont need a brand name on a gun, I need to know if I have to use it, I can pick it up and pull the trigger and it will go bang! And with all that said, I still have some rather odd things in the safe. a 5r that definitely rocks, but it's sitting next to a savage .30-06 which easily pulls sub 1 moa. The 5r=$1200 the savage was $350 scoped with a hard case lol


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> ZR:
> 
> I dunno those MagPuls and TAPCO intrafuse are some pretty solid mags.....
> The FN SCAR and similair aer ein my mind "Boutique Guns" in that they are so unaffordable for most americans that they might as well not exist.


Unless they've introduced them recently, neither magpul or tapco make them for anything other than .223/5.56. I need to pick some up for the wife, but I shoot 6.8 so they won't do me any good. I agree on the "Boutique" part.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> The magazine has been improved somewhat...or rather some companies have made more durable magazines, but it's still nothing compared to ak mags.


I use surplus Okay mags with green followers, and have never had a problem once. They weigh about half of what an AK mag weighs. I could pound in a nail with an AK mag!


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I use surplus Okay mags with green followers, and have never had a problem once. They weigh about half of what an AK mag weighs. I could pound in a nail with an AK mag!


I shoot AK and AR, but its not fair to compare a steel AK mag with an aluminium AR mag. 
I love both guns but let's be fair and compare apples to apples.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> I shoot AK and AR, but its not fair to compare a steel AK mag with an aluminium AR mag.
> I love both guns but let's be fair and compare apples to apples.


I don't think you'll be driving any nails with a steel AR mag. I just found some steel mags at larue for $16, which is a lot cheaper than the HK or Fusil mags. Even so, changing the material to steel only adds so much strength. Material thickness can be increased, but then you run into problems with either available space in the magazine or they're too big for the magwell. It seems like I recall standard length 5.56 pretty much filling the length of the mag, so I don't think the material thickness could be increased anyway.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

truecarnage said:


> I shoot AK and AR, but its not fair to compare a steel AK mag with an aluminium AR mag.


I actually wasn't trying to start a debate between the two. Obviously the aluminum AR mags are strong enough (I have yet to hear of first-hand accounts of damaging one)... but at the same time, I have never abused an AR to the point of failure like I have tried to do with an AK..... and I probably never will unless I find one cheap enough.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not an AR fan, but I will freely and openly admit that this is a simple issue of ergonomics and cost. My father has an original ArmaLite A2 heavy-barrelled version and it's a very slick shooter, very accurate, very controllable. I've never heard of anyone having problems with the magazines, including accounts of several Iraq veterans. 

It's true that one bullet may not always be enough to drop a target, but the option to use one is there when it's more efficient to do so. Versatility with lightweight ammo. 
They tell me that they're taught in the Marine Corps to fire in volleys of five rounds when operating at close range. That much lead would strike me as "Plenty enough", when combined with the fact that the lighter weight of the round makes it excellent for carrying in high volumes, and thereby, making it extremely efficient in suppression techniques like bounding-cover or peel maneuvers across open terrain. 

The AR15 is an excellent military weapon for modern warfare technique, when the soldier is properly trained in how to correctly use it on the field. Are there better out there? Probably, yeah. But that's not to say that we can afford to buy them and use them to replace all the AR15's we have in service. 

That being said, I will always be a huge fan of my trusty, tough-as-nails PSL.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I actually wasn't trying to start a debate between the two. Obviously the aluminum AR mags are strong enough (I have yet to hear of first-hand accounts of damaging one)... but at the same time, I have never abused an AR to the point of failure like I have tried to do with an AK..... and I probably never will unless I find one cheap enough.


Sorry if I sounded like I was taking sides, no AK vs AR debate here, I enjoy both.
I have personally had AR magazine failures but they where all bottom plate blowouts on military surplus. Never had a problem with any newer magazines.


----------



## 1CRCC1Training (Nov 29, 2012)

I like the Arsenal 106-FR for overall engagement distances, 5.56 and higher availability of quality ammo and Kalashnikov reliability or a reliable AR pattern rifle in 308 like the Larue OBR or LMT LWS. 7.62 NATO turns most cover into concealment.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I was troubled by the fact that the "experts" picks were all over the place: .22 and 30-06, rifles and shotguns, bolt-action and full-auto, modern caliber and black powder. I want there to be more of a consensus.

Is my concern legitimate, do you think, or was the article more trying to provide a variety of scenarios/perspectives from which to choose?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps it was just showing that there IS NO ONE SOLUTION that will cover every possible issue. Perhaps it is better to have multiple tools in your tool box.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Paltik said:


> I was troubled by the fact that the "experts" picks were all over the place: .22 and 30-06, rifles and shotguns, bolt-action and full-auto, modern caliber and black powder. I want there to be more of a consensus.


There is no such thing as "one weapon fills all needs".

Some have "crossover" capabilities (term borrowed from the SUV market!) that make them more suited to a "wider range" of scenarios. The M4 carbine and Mini-14 fit this bill because you can have several different ammo loadings to handle the gamut from small game/varmints up to the hottest 5.56 rounds available. For instance, a .22 is versatile, but isn't ideal for situations where more power (muzzle energy) is needed.... and likewise, you can only load .30-06 down to a certain level, and then going slower isn't productive.

I would suggest to try and visualize the most realistic scenario in your mind that you can, and adjust your purchase to reflect those needs.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I understand no one weapon will be the best tool for each and every job. What surprised me is that nobody has thought this through and persuaded most of the rest of the way to go. I can think of a bunch of questions to ask that would eventually lead me to my choice:


Which scenarios are more common, and therefore more likely to be experienced? What would be the best weapon for each scenario?
Which scenarios are best answered by a weapon? What weapons would be best for each scenario?
In the most likely scenarios, what are the relative values of having the ideal weapon, carrying less weight, being proficient in what one carries, etc.?
If cost, weight, or space are issues, what other gear might be a better use of money, weight, or space?

You get the idea.

Just off the top of my head: One "expert" recommended some sort of electrically-powered full-automatic weapon that may even have been crew-served. It is hard for me to imagine a scenario where that weapon would be the ONE WEAPON I would want in a SHTF situation; in most scenarios where I might use one, I'd probably rather hide or evade contact instead. It would hinder mobility, cost as much as all the other weapons put together, make me a special target, have a negative impact on my marriage, etc.

But no, let's make that an answer and put it up for consideration!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Paltik said:


> I understand no one weapon will be the best tool for each and every job. What surprised me is that nobody has thought this through and persuaded most of the rest of the way to go.
> 
> 
> Which scenarios are more common,
> ...


Good heavens, your request is ridiculous! There are far, far, far more possible realistic scenarios that exist, than there are variances of firearms available to handle them!!

I started to try to list them.... and gave up. 
There are too many to discuss.

Create a "flow chart" for yourself. Focus on:
1. Self defense or not
2. Whether in home or out of home
3. Whether in city or country

...and then go from there. Too many "scenarios" as in your list just leads to unnecessary confusion.

By the way, the NRA article is opinions from individual contributors. Please take it with a grain of salt (i.e., Dillon mini-gun)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

And one you have decided on just one most likely scenario and a location for you to be when it starts then you move into how big are you how much can you carry and how long so once you try to hammer out as many variables as possible you will still have the Human individual factors to deal with so unless you only ask one person you are unlikely to get only one answer. Skill levels, experience, how the mind ticks are they agressive, sneaky, etc etc. that is why there are still thousands of different models of guns being made. To each his own and I like it that way  Now lets start another arguemnt like 9mm or 45acp, or ak vs AR, or 5.56 vs 7.62 or ...............................you get the idea you will never get anywhere trying to just pick one and ram it down everyones throat that it is THE GUN all you need the rest are just a waste.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Not only are there different scenarios, different locations, different skill levels, 100's of different guns, but also people have different likes and dislikes.


----------

